# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  (¯`•._.•[ (( أسبوع بقرب الحبيب " " مع ... مريم المقدسة  )) ]•._.•´¯)

## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
*من زمـــــــــآن كأني عني هالقسم  وحشني وحشتكم*  
*لطشت ليكم هالفكرهـ وترى بحثت*  
*إن شآء الله الكل بخير*  
*أوضح لكم الفكرهـ* 
*(¯`•._.•[ (( أسبوع بقرب الحبيب .، مع ..**)) ]•._.•´¯)*  



*فكرة الموضوع*  
*هذا موضوع تعارفي بسيط للتعرف على بعض الهوايات والاهتمامات للعضو على شكل مسابقة* 
*في كل حلقة سيتم طرح 10 أسئلة حول الضيف* 
*مع أربع اجابات لكل سؤال* 
*وعليكم تخمين الاجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال* 
*ومن يتحصل على أكبر عدد من الاجابات الصحيحة .، سيكون هو ضيف الحلقة التالية* 
*وهكذا في كل الحلقات*  
*وإذا تساوى عضوان أو أكثر في عدد الاجابات ،، سيتم اختيار العضو الذي أجاب أولاً* 
*فسارعوا لحجز مقاعدكم في المشاركة .*  
*تستمر كل حلقة معكم لمدة أسبوع*  

*يمكنكم تلوين الاجابة لكل سؤال ،، أو وضع علامة مميزة للاجابة المختارة ،، أو وضع الاجابة والتوقع وحذف الاجابات الأخرى ،، براحتكم ،، اختاروا أي طريقة ،، ولو أن تلوين الاجابة سيكون أسهل عند التصحيح >>> قاعدين في الاختبارات*** 

*إذا عجبتكم فكرة الموضووع أخترنآ ضيفنا الأول وطرحنآ الأسئلهـ ،،* 
*إن شآء الله الاقي تفاعل من الأعضـــــــــاء*  
*وبش*  
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_فكره حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه_ 
_تسلمي عليها يالغلا_

_بنتظار التنفيد_

_ارق التحايا وأعذبها ::: وردة محمدية_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بجد فكره رووووووووووووعه
يلا بسرعه في انتظرك يالغلا
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اي والله وينك منخشه عن هالقسم هع هع 

طبعاً اكيييد جعبتني الفكرة وااايد خخخخ
وهالله هالله بالاسئلة مو سووهاا صعبة هع ترى انحااش من القسم هع هع
ننتظر باقي الاعضااء في التفاعل 
سلااااااامو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوه الفكره

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
فٍـگرٍهُـ حِـلوٍوٍوٍهُــ بُـجَـدُ ...؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ آلَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
بُـإنٍـتِـظِآآرٍ تِـنٍـَفٍـيًـذِهُــآآ ..
ـتِـحِـيًــآآتِــوٍوٍ ...؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*ياهلا كروزة..بجد اشتاق لك القسم..*
*واشتقنا لمواضيعك المميزة ..* 
*فكرة حلوة مررررررره* 
***يعني قبل انتهاء فترة استضافة العضو..*
*يجي ويقول إذا الاجابات صحيحة أو لا ؟؟*
*اقصد إذا كانت هذه الهواية اللي خمنها العضو الفلاني* 
*هي فعلاً من هواياته ؟؟* 
*على اي حال..*
*الفكرة متميزة..*
*بانتظار تفاعل أكثر وأكثر من الجميع..* 

*موفقة يارب..* 
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

فكرة رائعة جداً كروزة
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
لاعدمناكِ .
وننتظر تفاعل الاعضاء ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الفكره جدا رائعه

----------


## Malamh Cute

> _فكره حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه_ 
> 
> _تسلمي عليها يالغلا_ 
> _بنتظار التنفيد_ 
> 
> _ارق التحايا وأعذبها ::: وردة محمدية_



 
*الأحلى توآجدك حبوووبهـ ،،*

*تسلمي عَ الطلهـ ،،*

*وقريباً التنفيذ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> بجد فكره رووووووووووووعه
> يلا بسرعه في انتظرك يالغلا
> موفقه لكل خير



 
*الاروع توآجدك يالغلا ،،*

*قريباً التنفيذ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> اي والله وينك منخشه عن هالقسم هع هع 
> 
> طبعاً اكيييد جعبتني الفكرة وااايد خخخخ
> وهالله هالله بالاسئلة مو سووهاا صعبة هع ترى انحااش من القسم هع هع
> ننتظر باقي الاعضااء في التفاعل 
> 
> سلااااااامو



 
*لا إن شااء الله ماتكون صعبه عليكم يالغلا*

*لاعدمت التوآجد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> حلوه الفكره



 

*شكراً عَ المرور*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛*
> *فٍـگرٍهُـ حِـلوٍوٍوٍهُــ بُـجَـدُ ...؛*
> *يًـعُـطَيًـگـ آلَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛*
> *بُـإنٍـتِـظِآآرٍ تِـنٍـَفٍـيًـذِهُــآآ ..*
> *ـتِـحِـيًــآآتِــوٍوٍ ...؛*
> *ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*



 
 
*قريب جداً التنفيذ* 

*لاعدمت التوآجد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.* 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *ياهلا كروزة..بجد اشتاق لك القسم..*
> *واشتقنا لمواضيعك المميزة ..* 
> *فكرة حلوة مررررررره* 
> ***يعني قبل انتهاء فترة استضافة العضو..*
> *يجي ويقول إذا الاجابات صحيحة أو لا ؟؟*
> *اقصد إذا كانت هذه الهواية اللي خمنها العضو الفلاني* 
> ...



 
 
*ياهلا وغلا بالغلا* 

*بالضبط مثل ماقلتي يالغلا ،،*

*لأن مااقدر أتواصل إيا الأعضــــــــاء بحط الأسئلهـ والأجوبه من عندي*

*وأنتو أختــــــــــآر لأن مااقدر أرسل رسائل خأصهـ* 

*وقريباً التنفيذ*

*تحيآاتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> فكرة رائعة جداً كروزة
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> لاعدمناكِ .
> وننتظر تفاعل الاعضاء ..
> 
> دمتِ بخير ..



 
*بإنتظـــــــــــــار تفاعل بقية الأعضـــــــــــــــاء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> الفكره جدا رائعه



 
*شكراً عَ المرور ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بإنتظاار التنفيد أخيه 

بالإنتظااار 

دمتي بود يا الغلا

----------


## Malamh Cute

> بإنتظاار التنفيد أخيه 
> 
> بالإنتظااار  
> دمتي بود يا الغلا



 
 
*ياهلا وغلا* 

*حالياً راح أجهز الأسئلهـ وبطرحها لكم وإن شاء الله تكون سهلهـ*

*تحياتو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبــــاح ومســـــــاء الورد*

*أخبآركم يالغلا إن شآء الله بألف خير ،،*

*بس أبي أقول لكم يالغلا* 

*أختآرو أسم العضو_هـ* 

*إلا ودكم تبدأو معهـ أسبوع بقرب الحبيب عشآن أطرح الأسئلهـ ،،*

*وبش ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مراحب يالطبين
واوو مرة حلووو الموضوع
يعطيك الف عافية
متى راح تبدوا
عطونا خبر
تحياتوووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *مراحب يالطبين*
> 
> *واوو مرة حلووو الموضوع*
> *يعطيك الف عافية*
> *متى راح تبدوا*
> *عطونا خبر*
> *تحياتوووووو*
> 
> *شمعة الوادي*



 
*ياهلا وغلا ،،*

*الأسئلهـ وصلت في الرد إلا بعد هذا إن شاء الله ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه عَ الطلهـ الحلوهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صباح _ مساء الورد* 

*بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،*

*ومع*





*أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء* 

*لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً* 

*شذى ملكت قلوب الجميع بروحهآ الطيبه وروحهآ المرحه وردودهآ المميزهـ*

*لهــــــــــا إطلالتها المميزهـ الخآصه بها وأعتقد ان هذا الكلام البسيط لم يوفِ شذى*

*ولكن لاأعتقد أن بيننا أحد لايعلم بشذى نعرض لكم 10 أسئلة تدور حول هواياتها واهتمامتها ، خمنوا الاجابات الصحيحة ، وصاحب أعلى درجة راح يكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة .*

*ولتبدأ أسئلتنآ :*

*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :

• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال
• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة 
• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد* 

*للتسهيل يْرجى تلوين الإجابة وأكون لكم شاكرهـ ،،*

السؤال الأول :

*ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟*

*1/ أزرق والآخضر
2 / الآبيض والوردي
3/ الاسودوالآحمر
4/ وردي والآزرق* 
السؤال الثاني :
*مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟

1/ حسين الأكرف
2/ اباذر الحلواجي
3/ باسم الكربلائي 
4/ علي مهدي*

*السؤال الثالث : 
ما هي الصفة التي تكرهها شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ الحقد
2/ الغرور
3/ الكذب
4/ النفاق*


*السؤال الرابع :
من هو ممثل أو ممثلة شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ زينب العسكري 
2/ حياة الفهد
3/ سعاد عبد الله
4/ اسمهان توفيق*


*السؤال الخامس :
ماهو المسلسل المفضل عند شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ ظل الياسمين 
2/ لعنة إمرأة 
3/ شر النفوس
4/ باب الحارة



السؤال السادس :
ماهو شراب شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟

1/ الليمون
2/ البرتقال
3/ التفاح
4/ كيوي



السؤال السابع :
ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ مـآآرس
2/ تويكس
3/ رفايلوو
4/ فلك




السؤال الثامن:
ماهي هواية شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ التصميم 
2/ السباحة
3/ الرسم
4/ النت




السؤال التاسع :
من هي صديقة شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ دنيا الأحلام
2/ فرح
3/ للدموع إحساس
4/ أسم آخر وضرورة كتابة أسم الصديقة وإلا الإجابه محذوفه 



السؤال العاشر : 
ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ فرنسا
2/ المدينه 
3/ سوريا
4/ العرااق

بالتوفيق جميعاً إن شاء الله يكون سهل ^_^ ،،*

*وطبعاً نهاية الأسبوع شذى تجي وتحلهم لنا ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السؤال الأول : 
> *ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
> *1/ أزرق والآخضر*
> *2 / الآبيض والوردي*
> *3/ الاسودوالآحمر*
> *4/ وردي والآزرق*
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> *مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
> ...



* تمت الاجابة بشكلها العشوائي ..*
*إن شاء الله تخميني يكون قريب من الواقع...*
*نوعاً ما على الأقل..*

*موفقين جميعاً..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

موضوع رائع  

عزيزتي  

كروزة  

با التوفيق  





> *ولتبدأ أسئلتنآ :* 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> *• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
> *• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
> *للتسهيل يْرجى تلوين الإجابة وأكون لكم شاكرهـ ،،* 
> السؤال الأول : 
> *ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
> *1/ أزرق والآخضر*
> ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*صباح _ مساء الورد*  
*بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
*ومع* 

 

*أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء*  
*لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً*  
*شذى ملكت قلوب الجميع بروحهآ الطيبه وروحهآ المرحه وردودهآ المميزهـ* 
*لهــــــــــا إطلالتها المميزهـ الخآصه بها وأعتقد ان هذا الكلام البسيط لم يوفِ شذى* 
*ولكن لاأعتقد أن بيننا أحد لايعلم بشذى نعرض لكم 10 أسئلة تدور حول هواياتها واهتمامتها ، خمنوا الاجابات الصحيحة ، وصاحب أعلى درجة راح يكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة .* 
*ولتبدأ أسئلتنآ :* 
*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
*• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
*• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
*• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
*للتسهيل يْرجى تلوين الإجابة وأكون لكم شاكرهـ ،،* 
السؤال الأول : 
*ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ أزرق والآخضر*
*2 / الآبيض والوردي*
*3/ الاسودوالآحمر*
*4/ وردي والآزرق* 
السؤال الثاني :
*مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ حسين الأكرف*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرهها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 

*السؤال الرابع :*
*من هو ممثل أو ممثلة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ زينب العسكري* 
*2/ حياة الفهد*
*3/ سعاد عبد الله*
*4/ اسمهان توفيق* 

*السؤال الخامس :*
*ماهو المسلسل المفضل عند شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ ظل الياسمين* 
*2/ لعنة إمرأة* 
*3/ شر النفوس*
*4/ باب الحارة* 
** 
*السؤال السادس :*
*ماهو شراب شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ الليمون*
*2/البرتقال* 
*3/ التفاح*
*4/ كيوي* 
** 
*السؤال السابع :*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ مـآآرس*
*2/ تويكس*
*3/ رفايلوو*
*4/ فلك* 
** 

*السؤال الثامن:*
*ماهي هواية شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ التصميم* 
*2/ السباحة*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 

** 
*السؤال التاسع :*
*من هي صديقة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ دنيا الأحلام*
*2/ فرح*
*3/ للدموع إحساس*
*4/ أسم آخر وضرورة كتابة أسم الصديقة وإلا الإجابه محذوفه*  
** 
*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ فرنسا*
*2/ المدينه* 
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 
*بالتوفيق جميعاً إن شاء الله يكون سهل ^_^ ،،* 
*وطبعاً نهاية الأسبوع شذى تجي وتحلهم لنا ،،* 
*تحيآتوو*
*موفقـــــــــــــــــــين لكل خير*
*لاخلا وعدم منكم يالغلا*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

> *صباح _ مساء الورد*  
> *بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
> *ومع* 
> 
>  
> 
> *أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء*  
> *لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً*  
> *شذى ملكت قلوب الجميع بروحهآ الطيبه وروحهآ المرحه وردودهآ المميزهـ* 
> ...



 
المسابقه مره حلوه



وانشاء الله تخميناتي صح

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *صباح _ مساء الورد* 
> 
> *بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،*
> 
> *ومع*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ موفقين لكل خير_ 
_تشكراتي على الموضوع الجناااااااااان وكل ودي_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباااا فيكم جميعااا*
*آنسه كرزة عفوا عالتأخير*
*الفكرة حلووووة ومحتواها احلى*
*بس تفأجات ادخل الا صورتي الرمزيه عندكم*
*قالت سوتها كروووووز واختارتني*
 :embarrest:  :noworry: 
*عن جد دوووم تخجلوووني* 
*والا كلامج احسه وااااااااجد في حقي*
*اخجلتم تواااضعي واحس بالاحراااج*
 :embarrest:  :huh: 
*على كل حال اتمنى للجميع التوفيق في حل اجاباتي*
*ولدمووعه وسويتي ياريت يعودوا للنظر في اجاباتهم*
*واللي بعدهم يلا ركزوااااااااا*
*ها اغششكم ياغالييييييييين*
 :embarrest:  :noworry:  :wink: 
*يلا ان شاء الله تعرفوا من هي شذى* 
*دمتم بالف خير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

> السؤال الأول : 
> *ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
> *1/ أزرق والآخضر*
> *2 / الآبيض والوردي*
> *3/ الاسودوالآحمر*
> *4/ وردي والآزرق*
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> *مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
> ...



خمنت وإن شاء الله يكون تخميني صحيح ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على الموضوع الحلو ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *صباح _ مساء الورد* 
> *صباح الفل والياسمين*  
> *بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
> *ومع* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اكيد من الصووورة على طووول اعرفناها*  
> *أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء*  
> ...



 
*ان شاء الله اتكووون تخميناتي صحيحه ^_^*
*ومشكووورة خيتو على الاسئلة الحلوه*
*وننتظر التفاعل من الاعضاء* 
*وننتظر شذوووي*
*لكم كل مودتي* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## looovely

*يعطيك العافيه كرووووز,,فكره هايله*
* تنوي أكتشف الموضوع>>أكتشاف عظيم*





> *صباح _ مساء الورد*  
> *بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
> *ومع* 
> 
>  
> 
> *أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء*  
> *لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً*  
> *شذى ملكت قلوب الجميع بروحهآ الطيبه وروحهآ المرحه وردودهآ المميزهـ* 
> ...



*  تمت الأجابة*
* وإن شاء الله يكونو صح,, هع هع*
*متى تحلهم كروز>>مستعجله*
*  يالله شذاوي غششينا>>عيب آستحي بس*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد جميعاً*  
*توضيح هام للجميع بعض الأعضآء في سؤال صديقة شذى أختارو* 
*ثنتين أرجو منهم يعدلو إجابتهم بإختيار وحدهـ وإلا ماتحسب إجابتهم* 
*وأوضح ليكم أكثر أن ياتختارو أسم من البنوتات الموجودين او في رقم اربعه*  
*تكتب أسم عضوه إلا تتوقعيها صديقة شذى يعني ماتكتبو أسمين* 
*أتمنى وضحت الفكرهـ ،،* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## looovely

* اممممم توقعت كذا,,*
* بس خليني على خيار دنيا الأحلام,,في الصديقة*
* يعني الخيار الأول,,:-)*
* بالتوفيق لجميع,,بنشوف الشطورة الي بتفوز,,هههههههه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباا بالعزيزات* 
*اتمنى تراجعو بعض من اجاباتكم* 
*وانتي يالوفلي ركزي في شيء* 
*غششناج لاتقولي لاحد هاا <<<غش بفضيحه*
*طيب ارجو من البنات يراجعوا لو بعض من اجاباتهم*
*والله يعطيكم الف عاااافيه*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

آآآآآيوووووه
الحين افهمت قصدك خيتو 
والسموحة هع هع 

اختيار صديقة لشذى الزهراء 
( للدموع إحساس ) 

احساسي يقول كذااا خخخ

يسلمو على الاسئلة ولا عدمناكم جميع 
ودمتم بود يا الغلا

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب ،،*

*وين أجوبة بقية الأعضـــــــــــــــــــأء ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*صباح _ مساء الورد* 


*بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
*ومع* 

 

*أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء*  
*لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً*  
*شذى ملكت قلوب الجميع بروحهآ الطيبه وروحهآ المرحه وردودهآ المميزهـ* 
*لهــــــــــا إطلالتها المميزهـ الخآصه بها وأعتقد ان هذا الكلام البسيط لم يوفِ شذى* 
*ولكن لاأعتقد أن بيننا أحد لايعلم بشذى نعرض لكم 10 أسئلة تدور حول هواياتها واهتمامتها ، خمنوا الاجابات الصحيحة ، وصاحب أعلى درجة راح يكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة .* 
*ولتبدأ أسئلتنآ :* 
*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
*• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
*• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
*• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
*للتسهيل يْرجى تلوين الإجابة وأكون لكم شاكرهـ ،،* 
السؤال الأول : 
*ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ أزرق والآخضر*
*2 / الآبيض والوردي*
*3/ الاسودوالآحمر*
*4/ وردي والآزرق* 
السؤال الثاني :
*مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ حسين الأكرف*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرهها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 

*السؤال الرابع :*
*من هو ممثل أو ممثلة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ زينب العسكري* 
*2/ حياة الفهد*
*3/ سعاد عبد الله*
*4/ اسمهان توفيق* 

*السؤال الخامس :*
*ماهو المسلسل المفضل عند شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ ظل الياسمين* 
*2/ لعنة إمرأة* 
*3/ شر النفوس*
*4/ باب الحارة* 
** 
*السؤال السادس :*
*ماهو شراب شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ الليمون*
*2/البرتقال* 
*3/ التفاح*
*4/ كيوي* 
** 
*السؤال السابع :*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ مـآآرس*
*2/ تويكس*
*3/ رفايلوو*
*4/ فلك* 
** 

*السؤال الثامن:*
*ماهي هواية شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ التصميم* 
*2/ السباحة*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 

** 
*السؤال التاسع :*
*من هي صديقة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ دنيا الأحلام*
*2/ فرح*
*3/ للدموع إحساس*
*4/ أسم آخر وضرورة كتابة أسم الصديقة وإلا الإجابه محذوفه* 
*فطـــــــــومه* 
** 
*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ فرنسا*
*2/ المدينه* 
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 
*بالتوفيق جميعاً إن شاء الله يكون سهل ^_^ ،،* 
*وطبعاً نهاية الأسبوع شذى تجي وتحلهم لنا ،،* 
*تحيآتوو*
*موفقـــــــــــــــــــين لكل خير* 
*لاخلا وعدم منكم يالغلا*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة ياليت تحددي يا فطومة يا فرح* 

*وإلا إجآبتك مو محسوبهـ :)*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*فكره حلوه*
*خيتي*
*دوووم التميز الرااائع منك يالغلا*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *صباح _ مساء الورد* 
> *بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
> *ومع* 
> 
>  
> 
> *أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء* 
> *وهــل يخفى القمــر . فديتها شذااااوي .* 
> *لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً*  
> ...



 
تسلمي كرووزة على الطرح الجميل .
بانتظاااار تصحيح الاجوووبة .
تحياتي / اموورة.

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*صباح _ مساء الورد*  
*بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
*ومع* 

 

*أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء*  
*لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً*  
*شذى ملكت قلوب الجميع بروحهآ الطيبه وروحهآ المرحه وردودهآ المميزهـ* 
*لهــــــــــا إطلالتها المميزهـ الخآصه بها وأعتقد ان هذا الكلام البسيط لم يوفِ شذى* 
*ولكن لاأعتقد أن بيننا أحد لايعلم بشذى نعرض لكم 10 أسئلة تدور حول هواياتها واهتمامتها ، خمنوا الاجابات الصحيحة ، وصاحب أعلى درجة راح يكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة .* 
*ولتبدأ أسئلتنآ :* 
*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
*• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
*• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
*• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
*للتسهيل يْرجى تلوين الإجابة وأكون لكم شاكرهـ ،،* 
السؤال الأول : 
*ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ أزرق والآخضر*
*2 / الآبيض والوردي*
*3/ الاسودوالآحمر*
*4/ وردي والآزرق*

السؤال الثاني :
*مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ حسين الأكرف*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرهها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 

*السؤال الرابع :*
*من هو ممثل أو ممثلة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ زينب العسكري* 
*2/ حياة الفهد*
*3/ سعاد عبد الله*
*4/ اسمهان توفيق* 

*السؤال الخامس :*
*ماهو المسلسل المفضل عند شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ ظل الياسمين* 
*2/ لعنة إمرأة* 
*3/ شر النفوس*
*4/ باب الحارة* 
** 
*السؤال السادس :*
*ماهو شراب شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ الليمون*
*2/ البرتقال*
*3/ التفاح*
*4/ كيوي* 
** 
*السؤال السابع :*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ مـآآرس*
*2/ تويكس*
*3/ رفايلوو*
*4/ فلك* 
** 

*السؤال الثامن:*
*ماهي هواية شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ التصميم* 
*2/ السباحة*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 

** 
*السؤال التاسع :*
*من هي صديقة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ دنيا الأحلام*
*2/ فرح*
*3/ للدموع إحساس*
*4/ أسم آخر وضرورة كتابة أسم الصديقة وإلا الإجابه محذوفه*  
** 
*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ فرنسا*
*2/ المدينه* 
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 
*بالتوفيق جميعاً إن شاء الله يكون سهل ^_^ ،،* 
*وطبعاً نهاية الأسبوع شذى تجي وتحلهم لنا ،،* 
*تحيآتوو* 

حلوووة الاسئلة
بس المشكلة ماعرف أني
بس أنبسطت وأتني أحل
ومنتظرة الحلول
خيتووو موضوع رائع
يعطيك العافية
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## MOONY

السؤال الأول :

*ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟*

*1/ أزرق والآخضر
2 / الآبيض والوردي
3/ الاسودوالآحمر
4/ وردي والآزرق* 
 السؤال الثاني :
*مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟

1/ حسين الأكرف
2/ اباذر الحلواجي
3/ باسم الكربلائي 
4/ علي مهدي*

*السؤال الثالث : 
ما هي الصفة التي تكرهها شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ الحقد
2/ الغرور
3/ الكذب
4/ النفاق*


*السؤال الرابع :
من هو ممثل أو ممثلة شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ زينب العسكري 
2/ حياة الفهد
3/ سعاد عبد الله
4/ اسمهان توفيق*


*السؤال الخامس :
ماهو المسلسل المفضل عند شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ ظل الياسمين 
2/ لعنة إمرأة 
3/ شر النفوس
4/ باب الحارة



السؤال السادس :
ماهو شراب شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟

1/ الليمون
2/ البرتقال
3/ التفاح
4/ كيوي



السؤال السابع :
ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ مـآآرس
2/ تويكس
3/ رفايلوو
4/ فلك




السؤال الثامن:
ماهي هواية شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ التصميم 
2/ السباحة
3/ الرسم
4/ النت




السؤال التاسع :
من هي صديقة شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ دنيا الأحلام
2/ فرح
3/ للدموع إحساس
4/ أسم آخر وضرورة كتابة أسم الصديقة وإلا الإجابه محذوفه 
فرح


السؤال العاشر : 
ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها شذى الزهراء ؟؟

1/ فرنسا
2/ المدينه 
3/ سوريا
4/ العرااق

وربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
كرووزه ودووم التألق
تحياتي
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*moony* 

*ياليت تحددي أما للدموع إحساس أو فرح وإلا الإجابه مو محسوبه ،،*

*مثل ماوضحت ياتختارو اسم من الاسماء الموجوده أو رقم اربعه تكتبي* 

*أسم الا تعتقدي الصديقه ألا قرب ،،*

*يعني إجابه وحده بس ،،*

*أتمنى وضحت الفكره ،،*

*وتسلمي يالغلا ع التوآجد ربي يعطيكـِ ألف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدم* 

*تحيآاتوو*

----------


## MOONY

> *moony* 
> 
> *ياليت تحددي أما للدموع إحساس أو فرح وإلا الإجابه مو محسوبه ،،*
> 
> *مثل ماوضحت ياتختارو اسم من الاسماء الموجوده أو رقم اربعه تكتبي* 
> 
> *أسم الا تعتقدي الصديقه ألا قرب ،،*
> 
> *يعني إجابه وحده بس ،،*
> ...




أوكي
خيتووو
راح أختار
فرح
وتحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أنتظر أجوبة البقية ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااااااا*
*شكرااا لكل من توااجد هنا بين اعماق قلبي*
*وافصح عما في داخلي* 
*وعرف مااحبه وافضله في حياتي*
*شكرا ااااااا فشكراااا*
*لدمعة طفلة يتيمة*
*عوامية صفوانيه*
*دمعه على السطور*
*موني*
*سويت ماجيك* 
*الوردة المحمدية*
*أميرة بإحساسي*
*شمعة الوادي*
*لوفلي*
*همس الصمت*
*الامل الوردي ....*

*حبيت انوه للجميع بان الاخوات المذكورات كلا منهما*
*لهم معزة خاصه في قلبي* 
*وكل وحده لها مسمى عندي* 
*راااجعو الاجابات* 
*وموفقين يااارب*
*واتمنى منج ياكروزتي انتي تجاوببي ع الاسئله*
*حابه اشوف تخمينج ..*
*دمتم بود*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *صباح _ مساء الورد* 
> *مســـــــــــــــــــــاء النور و السرور ،،*
> *و يا هلا وغلا بـ كروووزهـ ،،*
> *و ضيفة كروووزهـ ،،* 
> *بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،*
> 
> *ومع*
> 
> 
> ...



*أنـ شاء اللهـ توقعاتيـ تكونـ قريبهـ ،،*
*يعطيكمـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااكمـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بإنتظآر بآقي الاجوبه شذووي قرب وقت جيتهآ للإجآبه*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

1-الاسود والاحمر
2-ابادر الحلواجى
3-النفاق
4-حياة الفهد
5-ظل الياسمين
6-الليمون
7-فلك
8-التصميم
9-دنيا الاحلام
10-سوريا
مع تمنياتى لها بالتوفيق

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

متلهفة اعرف الاجوووبة من قلبوووو شذاااوي .
اما بالنسبة للمراجعة مااقدر

بعض الاسئلة  اجاوبها من خلااال معرفتي بشذااوي
في المنتدى .. واشيااااااء خاارجية ..
فما اقدر غير اني اخمن وووبس .

----------


## ورده محمديه

_هلا وغلا بشذاويـ_ 
_واللهـ نفسيـ اراجعـ اجاباتيـ بسـ خوفهـ اغير الصحـ وأختار الغلطـ_ 
_وانشاء اللهـ توقعاتيـ تكونـ نوعا ما قريبهـ منكـ_ 

_بالتوفيقـ حبابهـ_ 
_تحياتيـ الحارهـ_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عزيزاتي ...*
*كل من اجاباتكن يوجد بها خطأ..*
*بعد اكثر مااقدر اساعدكم...*
*واختي ورده راجعي بس لاحظي عندج اجابه صحيحه*
*معظم البنات ماكتبها وهي المفضله عندي فلا تغيريها*
*وتحيااااتي لكن..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اتوقع الا صح الالوان مو شداوي ؟؟ <<؟أذا ما خاب ظني_ 

_وباغير الرادود الى باسم الكربلائي_ 
_والصفه الى الغرور_ 

_وانشاء الله بس ما اكون خربت الدنيا بدل ما اعدلهم ههه_


_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *عزيزاتي ...*
> *كل من اجاباتكن يوجد بها خطأ..*
> *بعد اكثر مااقدر اساعدكم...*
> *واختي ورده راجعي بس لاحظي عندج اجابه صحيحه*
> *معظم البنات ماكتبها وهي المفضله عندي فلا تغيريها*
> *وتحيااااتي لكن..*



يويويو اني بعد عندي خطأ 

اذا عندي قولي خيتو شذوي باحاول اعفس الدنيا 
قصدي اعفس في الاجابات هع هع  :wink: 
بس اني حطيت الاجابات من تخميناتي وعلى حسب ما احب اليه اني خخخخ << وش دخل ....  :wacko: 
واذا تقدري تقولي لي كم سؤال هم الخطأ << اسلوب الغش هههه
وتحيااتي لكم بالتوفيق 
دمتم بود

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب* 

*أتمنى ان الجميع أستمتع معنآ وفي حل الأسئلهـ ،،*

*الحين جآ دور شذووي تحل الأسئلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااا كرووووز*
*والله اني استمتعت كثيرااا هنا بين عزيزاتي من الاخوااات*
*منتصف الليل سأضع اجاباتي* 
*لعل البعض يراجع مااختار من اجابه خاطئه..*
*تمنيتج كرووز جاوبتي ع الاسئله ..*
*انتظروووووني*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وإحنآ بأنتظآرش قمر تحلي الأسئلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## looovely

*ســلااااااااام,,*
* * 
*عندي خطأ<<بتصيح>>لا لا تتهوري وتغرقي المنتدى* 
*من بعد تغشيش شذاوي رحت وغيرت*
* الله يستر بس ماأغير الصح وأهبب وأحط خطأ* 
*وهذا بعد الترفيع والتنزيل بلأجابات* 
*عفر دخت من كثر مارفع وأنزل في أجاباتي*
* عشان أكتشف الخطأ* 




> *السؤال السادس :*
> *ماهو شراب شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
> *1/ الليمون*
> *2/ البرتقال*
> *3/ التفاح*
> *4/ كيوي* 
> ** 
> *السؤال السابع :*
> *ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
> ...



*بث,,*
* إذا تنحسب إجاباتي لمعدله*
* خذي التعديل شذاوي * 
*يلاااااااا حنا بنتظارك,,* 
*تح ـيـآآآآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح _ مساء الورد* 
*مساء الفل والياسمين..*
 
*بدأت أول أسبوع بقرب الحبيب ،،* 
*ومع* 

 

*أعتقد عرفتوها هي نائبتنا الغاليه شذى الزهراء*  
*لنتكلم عنهآ قليلاً*  
*شذى ملكت قلوب الجميع بروحهآ الطيبه وروحهآ المرحه وردودهآ المميزهـ* 
*لهــــــــــا إطلالتها المميزهـ الخآصه بها وأعتقد ان هذا الكلام البسيط لم يوفِ شذى* 
*ولكن لاأعتقد أن بيننا أحد لايعلم بشذى نعرض لكم 10 أسئلة تدور حول هواياتها واهتمامتها ، خمنوا الاجابات الصحيحة ، وصاحب أعلى درجة راح يكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة .*
*اخجلتم توااضعي عزيزاتي*
*وكلامكم كثير في حقي*
*آنسه كرزة اصبحت مميزة بوجودكم معي ..*
 :embarrest:  :cool:  
*ولتبدأ أسئلتنآ :* 
*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
*• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
*• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
*• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
*للتسهيل يْرجى تلوين الإجابة وأكون لكم شاكرهـ ،،*
*طبعا بجاوب اني الاسئله* 
*وانسه كرزة تحكم ...*
 :embarrest:  
السؤال الأول : 
*ماهو لون شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ أزرق والآخضر*
*2 / الآبيض والوردي*
*3/ الاسودوالآحمر*
*4/ وردي والآزرق*

السؤال الثاني :
*مـن هو رادود شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ حسين الأكرف*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرهها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق*
*بصراحه جميع الصفات وهذه اكثر* 

*السؤال الرابع :*
*من هو ممثل أو ممثلة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ زينب العسكري* 
*2/ حياة الفهد*
*3/ سعاد عبد الله*
*4/ اسمهان توفيق* 

*السؤال الخامس :*
*ماهو المسلسل المفضل عند شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ ظل الياسمين* 
*2/ لعنة إمرأة* 
*3/ شر النفوس*
*4/ باب الحارة* 
** 
*السؤال السادس :*
*ماهو شراب شذى الزهراء المفضل ؟؟* 
*1/ الليمون*
*2/ البرتقال*
*3/ التفاح*
*4/ كيوي* 
** 
*السؤال السابع :*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ مـآآرس*
*2/ تويكس*
*3/ رفايلوو/ هدوء ورومانسي احبه كتيير*
*4/ فلك* 
** 

*السؤال الثامن:*
*ماهي هواية شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ التصميم* 
*2/ السباحة*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 

** 
*السؤال التاسع :*
*من هي صديقة شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ دنيا الأحلام صديقتي العزيزة*
*2/ فرح*
*3/ للدموع إحساس*
*4/ أسم آخر وضرورة كتابة أسم الصديقة وإلا الإجابه محذوفه*  
**
*كلهم اعزهم واغليهم..*
*سؤال صعب عليي مو على الاخواات*
*ومااحد يزعل مني..*
*فرح اختي الغاليه في المنتدى*
*للدموع إحساس رفيقة دمعي وروحي*
*واخترتوا سويت هي حبيبتي القريبه*
*واميرة بإحساسي انتي اميرة قلبي* 
 :embarrest:  :cool:  
*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها شذى الزهراء ؟؟* 
*1/ فرنسا*
*2/ المدينه* 
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق*
*طبعا من 2 الى 4 موتي اروح لهم*
*بس الاكثر والاقرب مني سوريا*
 
*بالتوفيق جميعاً إن شاء الله يكون سهل ^_^ ،،* 
*وطبعاً نهاية الأسبوع شذى تجي وتحلهم لنا ،،* 
*تحيآتوو* 

*اعذروني جميعاااا*
*وشاكرة لكم من كل قلبي* 
*اللي تواجد هنا واهتم باجاباتي*
*وعذراا يمكن بهدلت معلوماتكم..*
*والشكر للغاليه آنسه كرزة ع اختياري* 
*وع فكرة الموضوع الراائع*
*جداا خجلانه من فيض عطائكم..*
*متشوقه ابغى اعرف اللي صارت اجابتها معظمها صحيحه..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي يالغلا شذوووووي ع الأجوبه راح اراجع أجوبة الجميع وأعلن* 

*عن الضيف الجديد معنآ* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مساء الورد والمسكـ*

*أخبآركم إن شآء الله بألف خير ،،*

*راح أضع لكم النتآئج* 

*عوامية صفوانية ثلاث إجآبات صح ،،*

*للدموع إحساس خمس اجابات ،،*

*دمعة على السطور إجابه وحدهـ ،،*

*لوفلي خمس إجابات صح ،،*

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة خمس إجابات صـــح ،،*

*أميرة بإحساسي أربع إجآبات صح ،،*

*سويت مآجيكـ  ست إجابات صح ،،*

*وردة محمدية اربع إجابات ،،*

*شمعة الوآدي إجابتآن صح ـ،،*

*موني ست إجابات صح* 

*الأمل الوردي خمس إجابات صــــــح ،،*

*همس الصمت ثلاث إجابات صح ،،*

*مريم المقدسة  خمس إجابات صــح ،،*

*تعآدل بين سويت وموني رآح أشوف من ردت قبل وهي رآح تنورنآ وتكون معنآ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يوووووو*
*اني بس اجابة وحده صح هههههه*

*طلعت فاشلة في التخمين* 

*على اي حال.>>>رقعي وغاوري بعد*

*بانتظار بقية النتائج..*
*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد* 

*نفس ماقلت في البدآيه إلا ردت أول وهي القمر سويت ،،*

*جآري طرح الأسئلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد* 
*معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  

*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
*• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
*• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
*• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  

****** 


*السؤال الأول :*
*ماهو لون سويت المفضل ؟* 
*1/ أزرق*
*2 / احمر* 
*3/ الاسود*
*4/ وردي* 
****** 
*السؤال الثاني :*
*ماهي أكلة سويت المفضله ؟* 
*1/ بطاطس*
*2/ ورق عنب*
*3/ البيتزآ*
*4/ المشويآت* 
****** 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*ماهي حكمة سويت المفضله ؟* 
*1/ لاتؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغد*
*2/ أتقي شرالحليم أذا غضب*
*3/ كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه* 
*4/ الطيب مأكول حقه*  
****** 
*السؤال الرابع:*
*من هي صديقة سويت المقربه في المنتدى ؟* 
*1/ دمعة على السطور*
*2/شذى الزهراء*
*3/كبريآء*
*4/ أسم آخر مع ذكر الأسم*

*الرجآء اختيار اسم وآحد فقط وإلا غير محسوبه الإجآبه*  
****** 

*السؤال الخامس :*
*ماهي هواية سويت المفضله ؟*
*1/ الخواطر* 
*2/ السباحة*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 

*السؤال السادس :*
*مـن هو رادود سويت المفضل ؟*
*1/ حسين الأكرف*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 

*السؤال السابع :*
*مآهوشرآب سويت المفضل ؟*
*1/ شآآني*
*2/ البيبسي*
*3/ الجزر*
*4/ كيوي* 

*السؤآل الثآمن:*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ سويت مآجيك ؟* 
*1/ مـآآرس*
*2/ تويكس*
*3/ سنكرس*
*4/ فلك* 

*السؤال التآسع:*
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ سويت ؟* 
*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 
 
*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها سويت ؟* 
*1/ فرنسا*
*2/ المدينه* 
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 
*أتمنى تكوون سهلهـ عليكم ..!* 
*وبالتوووووفيق للجميع ..!* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك* 
> 
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> ...




_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــــــــرآآآآآحبـ ،،،*




> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك* 
> 
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> ...






*إنــ بغيتو الصدقـ أحترتـ عنـ جد ،،*
*و فيـ النهايهـ جاوبتـ حسبـ ما أحسهـ ،،*
*و اللهـ يستر منـ هاالأحساسـ ،،*
*كروزهـ يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ عاالمجهوود ،،*
*ســــــــــلاااامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## looovely

*ســلااااااااام,,* 
*يعني أخذت جيد جداً هههه* 
*يالله مو مشكلة نشوف الحين أسئلة سويت والله*
*يستر*






> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> 
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك* 
> 
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> ...





*خمنت والله يستر*
*أتوقع هالمرة باخد صفر*
*يلا بنتظر الحل وبنشوف الشطورة* 
*الي تصيب*
*تسلمي كرررروز,,يعطيك العافيه*
*تح ـيـآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *مسآء الورد*  
> *نفس ماقلت في البدآيه إلا ردت أول وهي القمر سويت ،،* 
> *جآري طرح الأسئلهـ ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 

مساء  الياسمين  


تسلمي  كروزهـ  


على الموضوع الروعة  

والاستضافة  الاروع  


الاسئلة  جميلة  


انتظر تخمينكم  احبتي  


مشاء الله في  البعض لهم اجابات صحيحة 


دمتم بود

----------


## الأمل الوردي

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> *• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
> *• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
> 
> ...



 .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مسآء الورد*

*معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  

*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
*• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
*• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
*• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  

****** 


*السؤال الأول :*
*ماهو لون سويت المفضل ؟* 
*1/ أزرق*
*2 / احمر* 
*3/ الاسود*
*4/ وردي* 
****** 
*السؤال الثاني :*
*ماهي أكلة سويت المفضله ؟* 
*1/ بطاطس*
*2/ ورق عنب*
*3/ البيتزآ*
*4/ المشويآت* 
****** 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*ماهي حكمة سويت المفضله ؟* 
*1/ لاتؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغد*
*2/ أتقي شرالحليم أذا غضب*
*3/ كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه* 
*4/ الطيب مأكول حقه*  
****** 
*السؤال الرابع:*
*من هي صديقة سويت المقربه في المنتدى ؟* 
*1/ دمعة على السطور*
*2/شذى الزهراء*
*3/كبريآء*
*4/ أسم آخر مع ذكر الأسم* 
*الرجآء اختيار اسم وآحد فقط وإلا غير محسوبه الإجآبه*  
****** 

*السؤال الخامس :*
*ماهي هواية سويت المفضله ؟*
*1/ الخواطر* 
*2/ السباحة*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 


*السؤال السادس :*
*مـن هو رادود سويت المفضل ؟*
*1/ حسين الأكرف*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 


*السؤال السابع :*
*مآهوشرآب سويت المفضل ؟*
*1/ شآآني*
*2/ البيبسي*
*3/ الجزر*
*4/ كيوي* 


*السؤآل الثآمن:*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ سويت مآجيك ؟* 
*1/ مـآآرس*
*2/ تويكس*
*3/ سنكرس*
*4/ فلك* 


*السؤال التآسع:*
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ سويت ؟* 
*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 

*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها سويت ؟* 
*1/ فرنسا*
*2/ المدينه* 
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 
*أتمنى تكوون سهلهـ عليكم ..!* 
*وبالتوووووفيق للجميع ..!* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> 
> 
> *مسااء الفل وعبق الياسمين* 
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك* 
> *وهل يخفي القمر..* 
> 
> ...



 
*ان شاء الله اجاباتي فيج ياسويت صح*
*هذا احساسي وان شاء الله مايخيب*
*مثل احساسج فيني ..*
*وبالتوفيييييييق للجميع*
*تحياتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  
>  منوووورة قمووورتنا .
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> *• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
> *• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
> ...



 
اتمنى اكون اصبت ولو بس اجااابة وحدة .
ويسلمووو كروووووووووزة .

----------


## جـــــــــوري

-ماهو لون سويت المفضل؟
*الوردي..

-ماهي اكله سويت المفضله ؟
*ورق عنب..
-ماهي حكمه سويت المفضله؟
*الطيب مأكول حقه..
-من هي صديقه سويت المقربه في المنتدى؟
*كبرياء..
-ماهي هوايه سويت المفضله ؟
*النت..
-من هو رادود سويت المفضل؟
*باسم كربلائي..
-ماهو شراب سويت المفضل؟
*بيبسي..
-ماهي نوع الشوكلاته المفضله لـ سويت؟
*المارس..
-ماهي الصفه التي تكرهها سويت؟
*النفاق..
-ماهي الدوله التي تتمنى سويت زيارتها؟
*العراق بدون شك..
اتمنى يكون تخميني للاجابات صحيح..
بالتوفيق جميعاً.

----------


## Sweet Magic

حبيباتي  


يعطيكم العافية  

يا حلوات  


للاسف في   كثير من الاجابات خطاء  



انتظر تخميناتكم  الجديده  


دمتم  بود

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****** 
> ...



اتمنى ان تكون تخمينى صح

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ ،،*
*بـ صراحهـ مادامتـ الـ غلااا سويتيـ ،،*
*صرحتـ أنـ أغلبـ إجاباتنا خطأ ،،*
*قررتـ أعيد الأمتحانـ ،،*
*و أعيد النظر فيـ إجاباتيـ ،،*
*و أنـ شاء اللهـ هاالمرة أصيبـ ،،*
*و ما أخيبـ ،،*





> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *مـــــــــــــــساء النور و السرور ،،*
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك* 
> *و أحــــــــــــــــــــلى قمر ،،* 
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> ...






*يـــــــــــــــاربـ صحـ ،،*
*بتصير خوشـ فشلهـ إذا غلط ،،*
*بعد عايدة الأمتحانـ و أغلط مصيبهـ ،،*
*يعطيكمـ اللهـ العاااافيهـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مرحباحبايبي  


يعطيكم العافية  


على تخميناتكم  



الحلوا  


البعض  عنده  اجابات  صح  وخطا  هههههههههه



انتظر تخميناتك  


دمتم بود

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

عدنــــا ..

في اسئلة حبيت اغير اجاباتها ..






> ****** 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول :*
> *ماهو لون سويت المفضل ؟* 
> *1/ أزرق*
> *2 / احمر* 
> *3/ الاسود*
> *4/ وردي* 
> ...



 

 
ووووووبس ...

تحياااتي / امووورة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مسآء الورد*


*معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  

*وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
*• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
*• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
*• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  

****** 


*السؤال الأول :*
*ماهو لون سويت المفضل ؟* 
*1/ أزرق*
*2 / احمر* 
*3/ الاسود*
*4/ وردي* 
****** 
*السؤال الثاني :*
*ماهي أكلة سويت المفضله ؟* 
*1/ بطاطس*
*2/ ورق عنب*
*3/ البيتزآ*
*4/ المشويآت* 
****** 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*ماهي حكمة سويت المفضله ؟* 
*1/ لاتؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغد*
*2/ أتقي شرالحليم أذا غضب*
*3/ كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه* 
*4/ الطيب مأكول حقه*  
****** 
*السؤال الرابع:*
*من هي صديقة سويت المقربه في المنتدى ؟* 
*1/ دمعة على السطور*
*2/شذى الزهراء*
*3/كبريآء*
*4/ أسم آخر مع ذكر الأسم* 
*الرجآء اختيار اسم وآحد فقط وإلا غير محسوبه الإجآبه*  
****** 

*السؤال الخامس :*
*ماهي هواية سويت المفضله ؟*
*1/ الخواطر* 
*2/ السباحة*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 


*السؤال السادس :*
*مـن هو رادود سويت المفضل ؟*
*1/ حسين الأكرف*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 


*السؤال السابع :*
*مآهوشرآب سويت المفضل ؟*
*1/ شآآني*
*2/ البيبسي*
*3/ الجزر*
*4/ كيوي* 


*السؤآل الثآمن:*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ سويت مآجيك ؟* 
*1/ مـآآرس*
*2/ تويكس*
*3/ سنكرس*
*4/ فلك* 


*السؤال التآسع:*
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ سويت ؟* 
*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 

*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها سويت ؟* 
*1/ فرنسا*
*2/ المدينه* 
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 
*أتمنى تكوون سهلهـ عليكم ..!* 
*وبالتوووووفيق للجميع ..!* 


*تحيآتوو*

----------


## fatemah

مرحباااا
والله توني انتبه للموضوع
ولكان رديت من زمان 
وتسلمييي كروزة ع الفكرة الرائعة 
يلانبدأ






> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> *• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
> *• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
> 
> ...



 انا عن نفسي ابدعت في اختيار 
الاجابات هههههههههههههه
تسلمييي كروزة مرة اخرى ع الطرح
وسويت الله يعينها اذا جت تقرا الابداعات
كل وحدة على كيفها عاد هي تقرر في النهاية مين الصح ومن الغلط

سلامي للجمييع

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> *• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
> *• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
> 
> ...



 

يالله ان شاء الله تطلع توقعاتنا عدل
حزرة وحلوة نتعرف على شخصيتكم اشوي
أنبسطت وأني أحل
أنتظر الاجوبة بفارغ من الصبر
يعطيكم العافية
تحياتووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مرحبا  حبيباتي* 

*منورة الصفحة بتواجدكم  الحلو* 

*أجاباتكم فيها أخطأ على الرغم اني نوهت من قبل* 

*انتظر جديد تخميناتكم* 

*دمتم بود*

----------


## مشاعر

* والله هلفكره مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر حلوى وتسلم لكن  وين بتكون الاساله  * 





*تحيآاتوو*[/quote]

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تووووووووووووي انتبه للموضوع 






> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> *• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
> *• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
> 
> ...



اتمنى تكون الاجابات صحيحة 
تراها كلها تخمينات

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آخر يووم اليووم لتسليم الإجآبات*

*وبعدهآ بترد علينآ سويت القمر :)*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
 وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..






> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *مساءك جوري ياأحلى كروزة*
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك* 
> *ياهلا بحبيبتنا سويت..* 
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> ...



* إن شاء الله يكون في تخميني*
* على الأقل واحد صح* 
*زي اللي قبله* 

*موفقين يارب..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب*

*أنتهت مدة الأجوبة إلا توه منتبه للموضوع*

*يتفضل هع :)* 

*وبإنتظآر سويت تحل الأسئله عشآن*

*نعرف ضيفنا الأسبوع الجآي ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> *معنآ القمر سويت مآجيك*  
> 
> *وللتذكير بقوانين البرنامج :* 
> *• لديكم 10 أسئلة عن العضو ، وعليكم توقع الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال*
> *• من يحرز أكبر عدد من النقاط هو الفائز ويكون ضيف الحلقة القادمة* 
> *• مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد*  
> 
> ...



 

تسلمي يا الغلا  كروزهـ  على الموضوع  


والله  استمتعت  كثير  هنا  


حلو تشوفي تخمينات   من  اللي حولي

----------


## fatemah

يووو يوووو وفشلتي هههههههههههههههه
طلعت مااعرفش خية مرة اجاباتي
غير حسبت اجاباتي طلعت
وحدة بس صح وهي عن الرادود 
تسلميي كروزة ع الطرح سوري تلقفت وحسبت لروحي
بس ماقدرت اصبر هههههههه
سلامووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*تسلمي سويت قمر ع الإجآبه*

*جآري وضع النتآئج وحسآبهآ ..!*

*لمعرفة الفآئز ويكوون ضيفنآ* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب*  
*الأجوووبهـ :)* 
*وردهـ محمديه 2 صح* 
*للدموع إحساس كلهم صح* 
*لوفلي 5* 
*الأمل الوردي صفر* 
*دمعة طفلة يتيمة 2* 
*شذى الزهراء 7* 
*أميرة بإحسآسي 4* 
*جوري صفر* 
*مريم المقدسة 2*  
*فآطمة 1*  
*شمعة الوآدي 3* 
*نوآرة الدنيآ 2*  
*دمعة على السطور* 
*وطبعآ القمر إلا معنآ للدموع إحسآس* 
*وتنبيه :إلا يعيد اختبآرهـ مااراح احسبه لهـ* 
*لأن احسب إجآبات الاول تآلي يطلع عدتو إلاجآبات* 
*تعب :(*  
*يعني دققو من البدآيه :)* 
*وجآري وضع أسئلة للدموع إحسآس :)*

*وغداً راح اضع الأسئلهـ ..!* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب*

*اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس*

*تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا* 

*لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق* 

*وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس* 

*مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .**
قوانين البرنامج :

· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .
· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .
· إذا تساوى اثنان في عدد الإجابات الأكبر ، فسيتم اختيار من أجاب أولاً .

مدة الحلقة خمسة ايآم ..!

يمنع إعآدة الإجآبة مرهـ أخرى ..!

السؤال الأول :

ماهو لون للدموع المفضل ..؟

1/ أزرق
2 / احمر 
3/ البنفسجي
4/ وردي



السؤال الثاني :
ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ للدموع ..؟

1/ المآرس
2/ سنكرز
3/ فلك
4/ الجآلكسي



السؤال الثالث : 
مـن هو رادود للدموع المفضل ..؟

1/ صآلح الدرازي
2/ اباذر الحلواجي
3/ باسم الكربلائي 
4/ علي مهدي





السؤال الرابع:
ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ للدموع ..؟

1/ الحقد
2/ الغرور
3/ الكذب
4/ النفاق



السؤال الخامس :
مآهوشرآب للدموع إحسآس ؟؟
1/ المآنجو
2/ البرتقآل
3/ الجزر
4/ كيوي



السؤال السادس :
ماهي هواية للدموع ؟؟
1/ التمثيل
2/ الغنآء
3/ الرسم
4/ النت






السؤال السابع :
من هي صديقه المقربة للدموع في المنتدى ؟؟

1/شذى الزهراء 
2 فآطمه

3 كبريآء

4 أسم آخر مع ذكر الأسم ..


السؤآل الثآمن:

من هو ممثل للدموع المفضل ؟؟

1/ توم كروز
2/ حيآة الفهد
3/ أشوريآ
4/سعآد عبد الله





السؤال التآسع:


ماهو المسلسل للدموع المفضل ؟

1/ بآب الحآرهـ 
2/ ظل اليآسمين
3/ شر النفووس
4/ مسلسل آخر ومع ذكر اسمهـ ..






السؤال العاشر : 
ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها للدموع إحساس؟؟

1/ باريس
2/ استراليآ 
3/ سوريا
4/ العرااق

أتمنى تكووووون سهلهـ وبالتووفيق ..!

تحيآتوو



*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *مراحب* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس*  
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 
> *قوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> ...



 
أتمنى ان اكون وفقت في الاجابات

----------


## Habit Roman

> *مراحب* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس*  
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 
> *قوانين البرنامج :* 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> *· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
> ...



 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## fatemah

> *مراحب* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس*  
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 
> *قوانين البرنامج :* 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> *· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
> ...



يسلموووووو ع الطرح
والله يسلمنا على اجاباتنا الحلوة  :toung: 
ويسلم دموعة اللي تقرا وتضحك <<بكيفك هو  :weird: 
ههههههههه
سلامووووو

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلااااامـ ياالـ غوااااليـ ،،*
*شخبــــــــــــــــــــاركمـ معـ الأمتحانـ ؟!*
*و اللهـ أنيـ حسيتهـ صعبـ حتى و أنيـ أجاوبـ عنـ نفسيـ أحتار ،،*
*اللهـ يعينكمـ ،،*
*بسـ واللهـ شطوراتـ توصلتو إلى كمـ إجابهـ صحيحهـ ،،*
*فطومـ غربلـ اللهـ شرشـ ،،*




> والله يسلمنا على اجاباتنا الحلوة 
> ويسلم دموعة اللي تقرا وتضحك <<بكيفك هو 
> ههههههههه



*و اللهـ أنيـ ما ضحكتـ بسـ لما شفتـ جملتكـ ،،*
*فقعتها ضحكهـ ،،*
*و يسلمكمـ ربيـ جميعـ على هاالإجاباتـ ،،*
*و بـ التوفيقـ << عفر مصدقهـ إنهـ إمتحانـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> *مراحب* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس*  
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 
> *قوانين البرنامج :* 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> *· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
> ...



 
الاسئلة وايد سهلة
اما عني اني كلها صح
يالله وروني شطارتكم
بس لا احد يغش مني
ههههه
استمتعت بحل الاسئلة على الاقل نعرف شنو تحبوا وشنو تكرهوا
ونحن بانتظار الحلول
يعطيك العافية كروزة على هالصفحة الرائعة
قضى حوائجك ياربي
موفقة لكل خير
ودموعة حبيبتي لا طالعي في الحلول تراها كلها صح

موفقين
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مراحب*
> 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس*
> 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا* 
> 
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق* 
> 
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس* 
> ...



اتمنى وفقت هذي  المررررررررهـ

تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلاام عليكم ... 




> *مراحب* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس*  
> *هــلا بفراشتنا دموووعــه :)* 
> 
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 
> *قوانين البرنامج :* 
> ...



اتمنى تكون اجاباتي صحيحة .
تحياااتي // امووورة  
:)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مراحب*
> *ياهلا وغلا* 
> *بكرووزتي الحلووة* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس* 
> *هلا بعزيزتي للدمووع* 
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 
> ...



 
*ان شاء الله تخمينااتي صح* 
*واكون وفقت في الاجوبه* 
*دمتما بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *مراحب* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس* 
> *يا هلا وغلا فيها والله*  
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .*
> *والنعم فيش خيتو*  
> *قوانين البرنامج :*
> ...



ان شاء الله تخميناتي تكون صحيحه 
واتمنى لكم التوفيق 
تحيااااتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *مراحب*
> 
> *هلا والله* 
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس* 
> 
> *مرحبا با احلادموعه العسل*  
> ...



 

انشاء الله تكون  بعض الاجابات  صح  :)  


تسلمي  كروزهـ

----------


## الأمل الوردي

> *مراحب*
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس*
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا* 
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق* 
> *وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس* 
> *مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .*
> *قوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> ...





وانشاء الله تكون الاجابات صحيحه

----------


## مريم المقدسة

[quote=آنســـهـ كرزهـ;848155]
*مراحب* 
*اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
*تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
*لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
*وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس*  
*مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 

 


 مرحبا للدموع احساس
وهدى اجوبتى
واناشاء صحيحة
نبدا بسم للة


*السؤال الأول :* 
*ماهو لون للدموع المفضل ..؟* 
*1/ أزرق*
*2-احمر*
*3/ البنفسجي*
*4/ وردي*

** 
*السؤال الثاني :*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ للدموع ..؟* 
*1/ المآرس*
*2/ سنكرز*
*3/ فلك*
*4-الجالكسى* 
** 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*مـن هو رادود للدموع المفضل ..؟* 
*1/ صآلح الدرازي*
*2-ابادرالحلواجى*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 

** 

*السؤال الرابع:*
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ للدموع ..؟* 
*1-الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 
** 
*السؤال الخامس :*
*مآهوشرآب للدموع إحسآس ؟؟*
*1/ المآنجو*
*2- البرتقال*
*3/ الجزر*
*4/ كيوي* 
** 
*السؤال السادس :*
*ماهي هواية للدموع ؟؟*
*1-الثميتيل*
*2/ الغنآء*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 

** 


*السؤال السابع :*
*من هي صديقه المقربة للدموع في المنتدى ؟؟* 
*1/شذى الزهراء* 
*2-فاطمة* 
*3 كبريآء* 
*4 أسم آخر مع ذكر الأسم ..* 

*السؤآل الثآمن:* 
*من هو ممثل للدموع المفضل ؟؟*

*1/ توم كروز*
*2/ حيآة الفهد*
*3/ أشوريآ*
*4-سعاد عبداللة* 




*السؤال التآسع:* 

*ماهو المسلسل للدموع المفضل ؟* 
*1-باب الحارة*
*2/ ظل اليآسمين*
*3/ شر النفووس*
*4/ مسلسل آخر ومع ذكر اسمهـ ..* 





*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها للدموع إحساس؟؟* 
*1/ باريس*
*2-استراليا*
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 

*تحيآتوو*اتمنى ان تكون اجابتى صحيحة 
بالتوفيق للجميع وللاخت
للدموع احساس
تحياتى........
الى اللقاء

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــرآآآآآحبـ ياالـ غوااااليـ ،،*
*تسلموووونـ ليـ كلكمـ عاالإجاباتـ الحلوة ،،*
*بسـ فيـ عندكمـ أخطاء ،،*
*أميرتيـ الغاليهـ ،،*
*جبتيها جيبـ و ربيـ ،،*
*و انتيـ صحـ أكييييد ،،*
*يعطيكمـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ جميعـ ،،*
*خاااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تنبيه :*

*نفس مآقلت سابقاً لاأحد يتعب نفسهـ* 

*ويعيد الإجآبات مآراح اقبلهآ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*غداً آخر يوووم لتسليم التخمينآت ،،*

*بكرهـ النتيجه*

*سي يو*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

[quote=مريم المقدسة;848873][quote=آنســـهـ كرزهـ;848155]
*مراحب* 
*اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس* 
*تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا*  
*لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق*  
*وحلقه جديدهـ مع للدموع إحسآس*  
*مقدمة البرنآمج ((آنســــهـ كروزهـ )) .* 




 بعد ولا اجاابه صحيحه وبعد الفشل الدريع  محااوله ثاانيه ان شاء الله تكوون ناجحه 

*السؤال الأول :* 
*ماهو لون للدموع المفضل ..؟* 
*1/ أزرق*
*2-احمر*
*3/ البنفسجي*
*4/ وردي*

** 
*السؤال الثاني :*
*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ للدموع ..؟* 
*1/ المآرس*
*2/ سنكرز*
*3/ فلك*
*4-الجالكسى* 
** 
*السؤال الثالث :* 
*مـن هو رادود للدموع المفضل ..؟* 
*1/ صآلح الدرازي*
*2-ابادرالحلواجى*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 

** 

*السؤال الرابع:*
*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ للدموع ..؟* 
*1-الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 
** 
*السؤال الخامس :*
*مآهوشرآب للدموع إحسآس ؟؟*
*1/ المآنجو*
*2- البرتقال*
*3/ الجزر*
*4/ كيوي* 
** 
*السؤال السادس :*
*ماهي هواية للدموع ؟؟*
*1-الثميتيل*
*2/ الغنآء*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 

** 


*السؤال السابع :*
*من هي صديقه المقربة للدموع في المنتدى ؟؟* 
*1/شذى الزهراء* 
*2-فاطمة* 
*3 كبريآء* 
*4 أسم آخر مع ذكر الأسم ..* 

*السؤآل الثآمن:* 
*من هو ممثل للدموع المفضل ؟؟*

*1/ توم كروز*
*2/ حيآة الفهد*
*3/ أشوريآ*
*4-سعاد عبداللة* 




*السؤال التآسع:* 

*ماهو المسلسل للدموع المفضل ؟* 
*1-باب الحارة*
*2/ ظل اليآسمين*
*3/ شر النفووس*
*4/ مسلسل آخر ومع ذكر اسمهـ ..* 





*السؤال العاشر :* 
*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها للدموع إحساس؟؟* 
*1/ باريس*
*2-استراليا*
*3/ سوريا*
*4/ العرااق* 


*تحيآتوو*
*اتمنى هالمررره تكووون اجااباتي صحيحه* 
*خالص التحاايا* 
*جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوري*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراااحب*

*للدموع بإنتظآر إجاباتكـ لإعلآن ضيفنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ كرووووزهـ ،،*




> *مراحب*
> *مــــــــــــرحباً مليوووونـ ،،،*
> *اهلا وسهلاً بكم من جديد ومع ضيفتنآ المتألقه القمر للدموع إحسآس*
> 
> *تألقت في ردودهآ في طرح مواضيعهآ مميزهـ دوماً وإلى الأمآم يالغلا* 
> 
> *لهآ حضورهآ المميز المتألق* 
> 
> *عنوانـ التميز أنتمـ ،،*
> ...



 
*بـ دوريـ أشكر كلـ منـ تقدمـ و حاولـ أنـ ،،*
*يكتشفـ ما أحبـ ،،*
*وشكريـ موصولـ لـ صاحبة الموضوعـ ،،*
*كروووزهـ ،،*
*و بـ إنتظار النتائجـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*إعلان النتآئج والأرقآام الموجودهـ بجآنب الأسم عدد الإجابات الصحيحهـ :*

*فاطمهـ خمسه*

*شذى 2*

*سويت 3*

*حبة رمآن 4* 

*نوآرهـ 6*

*شمعة 3* 

*ورده 6* 

*اميرة 3*

*عوامية 4*

*الأمل 6* 

*جوري 3* 

*مريم 2*

*ومثل ماقلت إذا كآن في تعادل تحسب إجابة إلا جاوبت اول*

*ومعنآ نوآره*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ* 

*للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :*

*المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،*

*يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،*

*وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،*

*الأسئلهـ*

*اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟*

*_ أبيض* 

*_ اصفر* 

*_ بنفسجي* 

*_ وردي*

*الشوكلآته المفضلهـ لدى نوآرة الدنيآ*

*_ سنكرس*

*_ مآرس*

*_ بونتي*

*_ جآلكسي*

*الرادود المُفضل لـ نوآرة الدنيآ*

*_ اباذر الحلوآجي*

*_ بآسم كربلائي*

*_ علي مهدي*

*_ صآلح الدرآزي*

*عدد اولآد نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟*

*_ 1*

*_ 2*

*_3*

*_4*

*الشرآب المفضل نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟*

*برتقآل*

*كيوي*

*مآنجو*

*كوكتيل*

*هوآية نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟*

*النت*

*الرسم*

*النت*

*السبآحه*

*بلد تتمنى زيآرته ؟؟*

*العرآق* 

*سوريا*

*إيرآن* 

*مصر*

*صفه تكرههـــآ نوآرة الدنيا ؟؟*

*الكذب*

*النفآق*

*الخيآنه*

*الغرور*

*من هو ممثل المفضل نوآرة الدنيآ*

*سعآد عبدالله*

*حيآة الفهد*

*عبلة كآمل*

*صبآ مبآركـ*

*ماهو العِلم المُفضل لـ نوآرة الدنيآ*

*علم الأحيآء*

*علم الفلكـ*

*الحآسووب*

*الريآضيآت*

*وإن شآء الله تكووون سهلهـ ،،*

*بالتوووفيق ،،*

*ـــتحيآتوو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> *اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
> *_ أبيض*  
> ...



,

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ ،،،*




> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 
> * و عليكم السلامـ و الرحمة منـ اللهـ و الرضوانـ ،،*
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ* 
> * و أحلى نوااااارهـ ،،*
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :*
> 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،*
> 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،*
> ...



*بـ صراحهـ حسيتـ بـ صعوبهـ ،،*
*و أحترتـ فيـ كثير ،،*
*و اللهـ يستر و ما نتفشلـ ،،*
*كروزهـ ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عااااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هي الاسئلة تسربت والا أيه هع هع 

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
فيه اجابات صحيحة 

الله يوفقكم كلكم

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> *اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
> *_ أبيض*  
> ...



 

تسلمي كروزهـ

دمتم بود

----------


## Habit Roman

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> *اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
> *_ أبيض*  
> ...



 تحياتي القلبية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> *اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
> *_ أبيض*  
> ...



 *ان شاء الاجابات صحيحه*
*بصراحة امتحان صعب في نوارة*
*ربي يوفقها دووم ان شاء الله*
*وتسلمييين كروزة ع المجهود الحلوو*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> *اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
> *_ أبيض*  
> ...



 
هالمرة زين اذا كانت اجابتي صحيحة
المهم يعطيك العافية
ونتظر الاجابة
كرووزة حبيبتي في سؤال مكررة الاختيار 
كاتبتنه مرتين هو النت كتبتيه مرتين
ويعطيش العافية
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ*  
*لو سمحتو جميع إلا ردو إعآدة جوآب هواية نوآرة الدنيآ فقط ؟؟لاتعيدوو كل الأجوبه* 
*بس كتآبة الهوآيه في الرد* 
*الهوآية المفضلة لـ نوآرة الدنيآ* 
*السبآحه*  
*القرآءه*  
*الرسم*  
*الكتآبه* 
*الرجآء من الجميع التعديل وشكراً* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## قمرالليالي

*اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟*

*_ أبيض* 

*_ اصفر* 

*_ بنفسجي* 

*_ وردي*

*الشوكلآته المفضلهـ لدى نوآرة الدنيآ*

*_ سنكرس*

*_ مآرس*

*_ بونتي*

*_ جآلكسي*

*الرادود المُفضل لـ نوآرة الدنيآ*

*_ اباذر الحلوآجي*

*_ بآسم كربلائي*

*_ علي مهدي*

*_ صآلح الدرآزي*

*عدد اولآد نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟*

*_ 1*

*_ 2*

*_3*

*_4*

*الشرآب المفضل نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟*

*برتقآل*

*كيوي*

*مآنجو*

*كوكتيل*

*هوآية نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟*

*النت*

*الرسم*

*النت*

*السبآحه*

*بلد تتمنى زيآرته ؟؟*

*العرآق* 

*سوريا*

*إيرآن* 

*مصر*

*صفه تكرههـــآ نوآرة الدنيا ؟؟*

*الكذب*

*النفآق*

*الخيآنه*

*الغرور*

*من هو ممثل المفضل نوآرة الدنيآ*

*سعآد عبدالله*

*حيآة الفهد*

*عبلة كآمل*

*صبآ مبآركـ*

*ماهو العِلم المُفضل لـ نوآرة الدنيآ*

*علم الأحيآء*

*علم الفلكـ*

*الحآسووب*

*الريآضيآت*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
*عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
*للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
*المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
*يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
*وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
*الأسئلهـ* 
*اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
*_ أبيض*  
*_ اصفر*  
*_ بنفسجي*  
*_ وردي* 
*الشوكلآته المفضلهـ لدى نوآرة الدنيآ* 
*_ سنكرس* 
*_ مآرس* 
*_ بونتي* 
*_ جآلكسي* 
*الرادود المُفضل لـ نوآرة الدنيآ* 
*_ اباذر الحلوآجي* 
*_ بآسم كربلائي* 
*_ علي مهدي* 
*_ صآلح الدرآزي* 
*عدد اولآد نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟* 
*_ 1* 
*_ 2* 
*_3* 
*_4* 
*الشرآب المفضل نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟* 
*برتقآل* 
*كيوي* 
*مآنجو* 
*كوكتيل* 
*هوآية نوآرة الدنيآ ؟؟* 
*النت* 
*الرسم* 
*النت* 
*السبآحه* 
*بلد تتمنى زيآرته ؟؟* 
*العرآق*  
*سوريا* 
*إيرآن*  
*مصر* 
*صفه تكرههـــآ نوآرة الدنيا ؟؟* 
*الكذب* 
*النفآق* 
*الخيآنه* 
*الغرور* 
*من هو ممثل المفضل نوآرة الدنيآ* 
*سعآد عبدالله* 
*حيآة الفهد* 
*عبلة كآمل* 
*صبآ مبآركـ* 
*ماهو العِلم المُفضل لـ نوآرة الدنيآ* 
*علم الأحيآء* 
*علم الفلكـ* 
*الحآسووب*
*الريآضيآت* 
*وإن شآء الله تكووون سهلهـ ،،* 
*بالتوووفيق ،،* 
*ـــتحيآتوو*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> *اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
> *-ابيض* 
> ...



 اتمنى اجابتى صحيحة
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الأمل الوردي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*  
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ*  
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> *اللون المفضل لدى نوآرة الدنيآ ؟* 
> *_ أبيض*  
> ...



انشاء الله تكون الاجابات صحيحه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 
> *وعليكم السلااام ورحمة الله وبركاااته* 
> *عُدنآ ومعنآ مشرفتنآ المميزهـ نوآرة الدنيآ* 
> *اشرقت وانوورت بغاليتنا نوواااارة .* 
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين المهمهـ :* 
> *المدهـ خمسة ايام لتسليم التخمينآت فقط ،،* 
> *يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبهـ مرهـ اُخرى كمآ يمنع إختيآر إجابتآن ،،* 
> *وبقية القوآنين اعتقد اصبحت معرووفهـ لديكم ،،* 
> *الأسئلهـ* 
> ...



 
عااااااااد ان شاااء الله هالمرة افلح  :amuse: 
تحياااااااااااتي .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ*

*جآري إعلان النتآئج والنسبه للقرآءهـ نسيت ماكتبتهآ في البدآيه* 

*راح احسب كل إجاباتكم صح*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ* 

*طبعاً زي ماقلت إن كلكم +1 لأن خطأ مني*

*إلا عندي 2 يعني هو إجابه وحدهـ صح ..!*

*النتآئج* 

*ورده محمديه 5*

*للدموع إحساس 2*

*شذى 4*

*سويت 3*

*حبة 4*

*شمعة 2* 

*قمر الليآلي 2*

*دمعة طفلة 4*

*مريم المقدسة 6* 

*الأمل 1* 

*اميرة  4* 

*يعني هالمرهـ معنآ مريم المقدسة*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*

*طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة* 



*قوانين البرنامج :

· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .
· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
*· إذا تساوى اثنان في عدد الإجابات الأكبر ، فسيتم اختيار من أجاب أولاً .
· مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد " خمسة ايام*

*يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبة اي الرجآء التأكد من الإجابات قبل الرد*


*ماهو لون مريم المفضل ؟؟*


*1/ أزرق
2 / احمر 
3/ أخضر*
*4/ وردي*





*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ مريم؟؟؟*


*1/ المآرس
2/ سنكرز
3/تويكس
4/ الجآلكسي*




*مـن هو رادودمريم المفضل ؟؟*


*1/ صآلح الدرازي
2/ اباذر الحلواجي
3/ باسم الكربلائي*

*4/ علي مهدي*






*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ مريم؟؟*


*1/ الحقد
2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب
4/ النفاق*




*مآهوشرآب مريم المفضل ؟؟
1/ المآنجو
2/ البرتقآل*

*3/ الليمون
*
*4/ كيوي*



*ماهي هواية مريم المفضلة ؟؟
1/ الكتآبه
2/ القرآءهـ*
*3/ الرسم
4/ النت*







*من هي صديقه المقربة لمريم في المنتدى ؟*


*1/ شذى الزهراء*
*2/ فرح*
*3/ للدموع إحساس*
*4/ اسم آخر ويُرجى كتابة الاسم*





*من هو ممثل مريم المفضل ؟؟*


*1/ توم كروز
2/ حيآة الفهد**3/اسم ممثل آخر ماهوو ؟؟؟
4/سعآد عبد الله*





*ماهو المسلسل مريم المفضل ؟*


*1/ دنيآالقوي
2/ ثمن عمري
3/ طآش ماطاش
4/ بآب الحآرهـ*





*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها لطف؟*


*1/ إيران*
*2/ سوريآ
3/ ايطاليا
4/ العرااق* 

*إن شاء الله يكوون سهل ،،*

*ربي يووفقكم*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مسآء الورد* 
*طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة*  


*قوانين البرنامج :*

*· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
*· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
*· إذا تساوى اثنان في عدد الإجابات الأكبر ، فسيتم اختيار من أجاب أولاً .*
*· مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد " خمسة ايام* 
*يُمنع إعآدة الإجآبة اي الرجآء التأكد من الإجابات قبل الرد* 
 
*ماهو لون مريم المفضل ؟؟* 

*1/ أزرق*
*2 / احمر* 
*3/ أخضر*
*4/ وردي* 




*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ مريم؟؟؟* 

*1/ المآرس*
*2/ سنكرز*
*3/تويكس*
*4/ الجآلكسي* 



*مـن هو رادودمريم المفضل ؟؟* 

*1/ صآلح الدرازي*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 





*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ مريم؟؟* 

*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 



*مآهوشرآب مريم المفضل ؟؟*
*1/ المآنجو*
*2/ البرتقآل* 
*3/ الليمون* 
*4/ كيوي* 


*ماهي هواية مريم المفضلة ؟؟*
*1/ الكتآبه*
*2/ القرآءهـ*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 






*من هي صديقه المقربة لمريم في المنتدى ؟* 

*1/ شذى الزهراء*
*2/ فرح*
*3/ للدموع إحساس*
*4/ اسم آخر ويُرجى كتابة الاسم* 




*من هو ممثل مريم المفضل ؟؟* 

*1/ توم كروز*
*2/ حيآة الفهد*
*3/اسم ممثل آخر ماهوو ؟؟؟*
*4/سعآد عبد الله* 




*ماهو المسلسل مريم المفضل ؟* 

*1/ دنيآالقوي*
*2/ ثمن عمري*
*3/ طآش ماطاش*
*4/ بآب الحآرهـ* 




*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها لطف؟* 

*1/ إيران*
*2/ سوريآ*
*3/ ايطاليا*
*4/ العرااق*  
*إن شاء الله يكوون سهل ،،* 
*ربي يووفقكم* 
*تحيآتووو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مسآء الورد* 
> *طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة*  
> 
> 
> *قوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> *· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
> *· إذا تساوى اثنان في عدد الإجابات الأكبر ، فسيتم اختيار من أجاب أولاً .*
> ...




*تحياااتي للجميع*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــرآآآآحبـ ,,,*




> *مسآء الورد*
> *مســــــــــــــاء الأنوار ,,,,*
> *طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة* 
> *و أحلى مريمـ ,,,* 
> 
> 
> *قوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> ...



*اللهـ يستر منـ إجاباتيـ ,,,*
*و يعطيكـ ربيـ العاااافيهـ كروووزهـ ,,*
*و باالتوفيقـ جميعاً ,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
امممم كنت اتاابع معااكم من ورى الكواليس 
وبجرب معاااكم ههههه 
ومريووومه الغلا تستاااهل نكووون تحت الاختباااار 
*ماهو لون مريم المفضل ؟؟* 

*1/ أزرق*
*2 / احمر* 
*3/ أخضر*
*4/ وردي* 




*ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ مريم؟؟؟* 

*1/ المآرس*
*2/ سنكرز*
*3/تويكس*
*4/ الجآلكسي* 



*مـن هو رادودمريم المفضل ؟؟* 

*1/ صآلح الدرازي*
*2/ اباذر الحلواجي*
*3/ باسم الكربلائي* 
*4/ علي مهدي* 





*ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ مريم؟؟* 

*1/ الحقد*
*2/ الغرور*
*3/ الكذب*
*4/ النفاق* 



*مآهوشرآب مريم المفضل ؟؟*
*1/ المآنجو*
*2/ البرتقآل* 
*3/ الليمون* 
*4/ كيوي* 


*ماهي هواية مريم المفضلة ؟؟*
*1/ الكتآبه*
*2/ القرآءهـ*
*3/ الرسم*
*4/ النت* 






*من هي صديقه المقربة لمريم في المنتدى ؟* 

*1/ شذى الزهراء*
*2/ فرح*
*3/ للدموع إحساس*
*4/ اسم آخر ويُرجى كتابة الاسم* 




*من هو ممثل مريم المفضل ؟؟* 

*1/ توم كروز*
*2/ حيآة الفهد*
*3/اسم ممثل آخر ماهوو ؟؟؟*
*4/سعآد عبد الله* 




*ماهو المسلسل مريم المفضل ؟* 

*1/ دنيآالقوي*
*2/ ثمن عمري*
*3/ طآش ماطاش*
*4/ بآب الحآرهـ* 




*ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها لطف؟* 

*1/ إيران*
*2/ سوريآ*
*3/ ايطاليا*
*4/ العرااق*  
*إن شاء الله يكوون سهل ،،* 
*ربي يووفقكم* 
*تحيآتووو* 


اممم الله يستتتتتتتتتر من الاجاابااات ياارب 
يعطيكم العااافيه

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *مسآء الورد* 
> *طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة*  
>  
> هلا والله  
> 
> 
> *قوانين البرنامج :*
> 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> ...



 
يعطيكم العافية  

التوفيق حليف الجميع  

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مسآء الورد* 
> *طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة*  
> 
> 
> *قوانين البرنامج :* 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> *· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
> *· إذا تساوى اثنان في عدد الإجابات الأكبر ، فسيتم اختيار من أجاب أولاً .*
> *· مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد " خمسة ايام* 
> ...



.

----------


## Habit Roman

> *مسآء الورد* 
> *طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة*  
> 
> 
> *قوانين البرنامج :* 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> *· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
> *· إذا تساوى اثنان في عدد الإجابات الأكبر ، فسيتم اختيار من أجاب أولاً .*
> *· مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد " خمسة ايام* 
> ...



 
تحياتي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *مسآء الورد*
> 
> 
> *طبعاً ألا تميزت معنآ في إجاباتهآ اختنآ مريم المقدسة*  
> 
> 
> *قوانين البرنامج :* 
> *· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال .*
> *· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .*
> ...



الى اللقاء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ــــبآ*

*مريم المقدسة*

*تسلمي يالغ ـــلا ع الأجووبة ،،*

*وإن شآء الله اضع لكم النتآئج ،،*

*ربي يع ـــــطيكـ الف ع ــــآفيه ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

انسه كـــــــــــزره وينك ياحلوووووووه عن الموضوع
من زماااااااااااان........
وفقه لكل خير

----------


## مريم المقدسة

نتتظر الضيفة الجديدة
وحشتنا المسابقة
تحياتى خيتو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحبـ ،،*

*هلا قلبي دمووعهـ تسلمي ياعِمري ع السؤال بش*

*انشغلت شويآت ،،*

*إن شاء الله الحين اراجع إجاباتكم ..*

*مريم* 

*هلا غلآتي إن شاء الله الحين اشووف الأجووبه ..*

*مىانحرم توآجدكم ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ ،،*

*النتآئجـ وصلتـ ،،*

*حبة رمآن 6 ..*

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة 7 ..*

*شذى 6 ،،*

*للدموع إحسآسـ 7 ..*

*فرحـ 6 ..*

*سويت 3 ،،*

*وردة محمدية 4 ،،*

*جآري وضع الأسئلهـ ومع ضيفتنآ الغ ـــآليه ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ..* 

*اخبآركم يااح ـــلى اعضآء ،،*




*طبع ــاً ضيفتنآ القمر* 

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*كلمآت بسيطهـ عن دموعه بنوته طيوبه* 

*يعجبني انهآ متوآجدهـ مع الجميع ونشآطهآ الجميل واخلآقهآ ،،*
*للتذكير بالقوآنين :*
*· هناك 10 أسئلة تدور حول ضيفة الحلقة .، وكل ما عليكم اختيار الإجابة الصحيحة لكل سؤال 
· الفائز وضيف الحلقة التالية هو من يحرز أكبر عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة .
· إذا تساوى اثنان في عدد الإجابات الأكبر ، فسيتم اختيار من أجاب أولاً .
· مدة الحلقة أسبوع واحد " خمسة ايآم  ’’

يُمنع منعاً باتاً إعادة الإجآبه مرهـ اخرى ..

السؤال الأول :
ماهو لون دمعه  المفضل ؟؟

1/ أزرق
2 / احمر 
3/ أخضر
4/ وردي



السؤال الثاني :
ما هو نوع الشوكولاته المفضل لـ دمعه ؟
1/ المآرس
2/ سنكرز
3/تويكس
4/ الجآلكسي



السؤال الثالث : 
مـن هو رادود دمعه المفضل ؟؟

1/ صآلح الدرازي
2/ اباذر الحلواجي
3/ باسم الكربلائي 
4/ علي مهدي






السؤال الرابع:
ما هي الصفة التي تكرههآ دمعه ؟؟

1/ الحقد
2/ الغرور
3/ الكذب
4/ النفاق




السؤال الخامس :
مآهوشرآب  دمعه  المفضل ؟؟
1/ سن توب
2/ سن كولآ
3/ الليمون
4/ بيبسي



السؤال السادس :
ماهي هواية دمعه المفضلة ؟؟
1/ التمثيل
2/ الطبخ
3/ الرسم
4/ النت






السؤال السابع :
من هي صديقه المقربة لـ دمعه في المنتدى ؟

1/ شذى الزهراء
2/ دمعة على السطور
3/ ورده محمديه
4/ اسم آخر مع ذكر الإسم .؟





السؤآل الثآمن:
من هو ممثل دمعه المفضل ؟؟

1/ توم كروز
2/ حيآة الفهد
3/جورج كلوني
4/سعآد عبد الله





السؤال التآسع:
ماهو المسلسل دمعه المُفضل ؟

1/ دنيآالقوي
2/ ثمن عمري
3/ باب الحآرهـ
4/ لحظة ضعف




السؤال العاشر : 
ماهي الدولة اللي تتمنى زيارتها دمعة ؟

1/ باريس
2/ استراليآ 
3/ ايطاليا
4/ العرااق



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ..* 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
> *اخبآركم يااح ـــلى اعضآء ،،*
> *الحمد لله تمام*  
>  
> 
> *طبع ــاً ضيفتنآ القمر*  
> *دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 
> يؤ يؤ خويتي ضيفتنا والله حركااااااااات 
> ...



_اصعب مره اجاوب فيها_ 
_والاقوى لما يكون الانسان قريب منك وانت تجهل وشي يجب وش يفضل_ 
_أذري اني مو خوووش_  
_ننتظر التصحيح دموووووووعهـ<<صدق شين وقواااااااات عين_  
*مشكوره كرزرهــ* 
*وربي يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ..*  
> *اخبآركم يااح ـــلى اعضآء ،،* 
>  
> 
> *طبع ــاً ضيفتنآ القمر*  
> *دمعة طفلة يتيمة*  
> *كلمآت بسيطهـ عن دموعه بنوته طيوبه*  
> *يعجبني انهآ متوآجدهـ مع الجميع ونشآطهآ الجميل واخلآقهآ ،،*
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين :* 
> ...



مع تمنياتى لها بالتوفيق
مشكورة خيتو الغالية انسة كرزة

----------


## $ العازفة $

فكرة مرررررررررة حلوة

----------


## looovely

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ..* 
> * وعليكم السلام* 
> *اخبآركم يااح ـــلى اعضآء ،،* 
> * بخير دامك يالغلا بخييييير* 
>  
> 
> *طبع ــاً ضيفتنآ القمر*  
> *دمعة طفلة يتيمة*  
> *كلمآت بسيطهـ عن دموعه بنوته طيوبه*  
> ...



 *جآوووبت والله يستر ما أتفشل*
* تطلع ولا إجابة صح,,لأنو كلو تخمين في تخمين*
* بالتوفيق لجمييع*
* يعطيك العافيه كرروز غناااااتووو* 
*تحيآآآآآآتوووو*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ..* 
> *وعليكم السلام*  
> *اخبآركم يااح ـــلى اعضآء ،،*
> *تماامو*  
> 
> 
> *طبع ــاً ضيفتنآ القمر*  
> *دمعة طفلة يتيمة*  
> *كلمآت بسيطهـ عن دموعه بنوته طيوبه*  
> ...



اتمنى تكون اجاباتي كلها صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح

----------


## Habit Roman

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ..*  
> *اخبآركم يااح ـــلى اعضآء ،،* 
>  
> 
> *طبع ــاً ضيفتنآ القمر*  
> *دمعة طفلة يتيمة*  
> *كلمآت بسيطهـ عن دموعه بنوته طيوبه*  
> *يعجبني انهآ متوآجدهـ مع الجميع ونشآطهآ الجميل واخلآقهآ ،،*
> *للتذكير بالقوآنين :* 
> ...



 
تحياتي

----------

